# Coastal Resources Advisory Council to Meet Aug. 23 in Vermilion



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Coastal Resources Advisory Council (CRAC) will hold its quarterly meeting at 10 a.m. on Thursday, Aug. 23, at the Ritter Public Library, located at 5680 Liberty Avenue, Vermilion.More...

More...


----------

